# Können wir doch mal S5 und S7 trennen?



## maxi (27 Februar 2008)

Dazu S7 noch in die 2 Welten Steuerung&Hardware (Awl, etc. Karten usw.); und regelung (PCS7, SCL usw.)

Grüsse


----------



## Hermann (27 Februar 2008)

und was ist mit der s3 ? die fühlt sich vernachlässigt  

aber ich finde die idee gut, da es ja doch sehr viele posts in diesem unterforum gibt, grade eine auskopplung von step7 ist doch ganz interessant


----------



## zotos (27 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> *Können wir doch mal S5 und S7 trennen?*



Schöne Idee, leider können das viel SPSler schon im eigenen Kopf nicht.


----------



## Approx (28 Februar 2008)

Moinmoin!
Wo werden dann die Fragen zu Migrationsproblemen S5->S7 gestellt? 
Wie sieht es mit Kopplungen S5/S7 Systemen aus? Wo sollen dann Fragen hierzu gestellt werden??   

Alles nich so einfach, oder...?
Gruß Approx


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Februar 2008)

Ja und hatten wir auch schon mal. Was ist mit LOGO, was mit der 200er?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

Für die paar Nicht-S7-Beiträge lohnt sich ein eigener Bereich eher nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ja und hatten wir auch schon mal. Was ist mit LOGO, was mit der 200er?


 
siehe

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1880

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14941


----------



## Markus (28 Februar 2008)

ich sehen das auch so - die trennung würde einen riesen rattenschwanz hinter sich herziehen.

ich dachte eher daran einen bereich "Codesys - TWINCAT - und andere IEC61131-3 Sprachen" aus "Sonstige Steuerungen" auszugliedern.

Dazu noch ein neues Forum für E-CAD (unser mitglies "bgischl" würde das dann moderieren)

Eventuell noch ein Forum "VDE und Maschinenrichtline - Normen und Vorschrifften"


----------



## Dagobert (28 Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum,

die Idee finde ich gut, allerdings gibt es unter

http://ww3.cad.de

für den CAD Bereich, auch E-Technik mit den
gängigen Anwendungen, recht gute Foren mit
reichlich Resonanz....

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das hier auch aufziehen sollte.

Gruß an alle


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ich sehen das auch so - die trennung würde einen riesen rattenschwanz hinter sich herziehen.
> 
> ich dachte eher daran einen bereich "Codesys - TWINCAT - und andere IEC61131-3 Sprachen" aus "Sonstige Steuerungen" auszugliedern.
> 
> ...


Das finde ich auch gut, aber das



Markus schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein neues Forum für E-CAD (unser mitglies "bgischl" würde das dann moderieren)


sollte man noch mal überdenken. Wie Dagobert schon sagte gibt es schon ein gutes Forum für E-CAD (u.a. EPLAN), in dem unser bgischel übrigens auch Moderator ist.


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> ...
> sollte man noch mal überdenken. Wie Dagobert schon sagte gibt es schon ein gutes Forum für E-CAD (u.a. EPLAN), in dem unser bgischel übrigens auch Moderator ist.



Ich glaube nicht das es um eine Konkurrenz zu dem E-CAD Forum geht. Eine Zusammen arbeit mit dem E-CAD Forum fände ich super, gerade mit bgischel der in beiden Foren Mod ist. Als SPSler für wenige und nicht komplexe Fragen zu E-CAD extra einen Account im E-CAD Forum anzulegen ist IMHO übertrieben. Wenn es denn mehr wird weil man sich da rein knien möchte/muss kann man da ja einen Account anlegen.


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es um eine Konkurrenz zu dem E-CAD Forum geht. Eine Zusammen arbeit mit dem E-CAD Forum fände ich super, gerade mit bgischel der in beiden Foren Mod ist. Als SPSler für wenige und nicht komplexe Fragen zu E-CAD extra einen Account im E-CAD Forum anzulegen ist IMHO übertrieben. Wenn es denn mehr wird weil man sich da rein knien möchte/muss kann man da ja einen Account anlegen.


So einen Account zu eröffnen sollte einen Programmierer doch nicht vor unüberwindbare Hürden stellen
Oder doch

Ich finde EPLAN Fragen gehören ins EPLAN-Forum. Dann bleiben alle Fragen dazu in einem Forum und ein Anfänger muss nicht mehrere Foren durchsuchen.
Markus kann ja einen Link EPLAN machen und ihn mit dem Eplan Forum bei http://ww3.cad.de verlinken. Oder machen wir dann auch noch eine WSCAD und ein Stabicad und ein AutoCAD Forum auf. Weil manche Leute ihre Schaltpläne damit zeichnen. Für alle diese Programme gibt es doch schon hervorragende Foren


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> So einen Account zu eröffnen sollte einen Programmierer doch nicht vor unüberwindbare Hürden stellen
> Oder doch
> ...



Auch wenn etwas technisch nicht schwierig ist, kann der Aufwand trotz dem in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen.
Mit Deiner Argumentation könnte man auch Markus Sagen das er sich den Step7 Bereich sparen kann da Siemens ein eigenes Forum hat. In dem Fall wäre es IMHO besser Siemens würde sein eigenes aufgeben ;o)


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Auch wenn etwas technisch nicht schwierig ist, kann der Aufwand trotz dem in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen.


Auch hier muss man sich anmelden um zu schreiben. Und wenn ich mit Eplan eine Zeichnung mache, dann werden als Anfänger schon mehrere Fragen kommen, so dass sich eine Anmeldung lohnt



zotos schrieb:


> ...In dem Fall wäre es IMHO besser Siemens würde sein eigenes aufgeben ;o)


*ACK*
Dieses Forum ist halt das beste


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Für alle diese Programme gibt es doch schon hervorragende Foren



Klar gibt es CAD-Foren und auch ein CoDeSys-Forum.

Aber die Welt ist nun einmal nicht digital. 

Ich finde es richtig, den Leuten, die hier sowieso schon 
unterwegs sind, auch für CodeSys, CAD und was noch 
geplant ist, eine Diskussions-Plattforum zu geben.

Und manchmal gibt es ja auch übergreifenden Fragen.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Februar 2008)

ich bin übrigens noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Forum für Tanzsport


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Forum für Tanzsport



Viel erfolg bei der Suche. Aber wenn Du eins findest, vergiss uns nicht und lass Deine Beteiligung hier im Forum nicht noch weiter sinken ;o)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Forum für Tanzsport



Lernt man das nicht am lebenden Objekt bzw. Objektin? 
Oder suchst Du eine ebensolche? 

PS: http://forum.tanzsport.de/


----------



## maxi (28 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, leider können das viel SPSler schon im eigenen Kopf nicht.


 
Da muss ich dir voll zustimmen.
Bekomme imem rfast einen Heulanfall wenn man an eine vermurkste anlage kommt und die S7 mit hauffen zwischenmerkern etc. programmiert wurde und ohne Komentar, Punkt und Komma.
Am besten alles was überhaupt möglich ist dann in einen Baustein.

*Können sie da nicht schnell eine kleine Änderung vor nemen?'*


----------



## maxi (28 Februar 2008)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ja und hatten wir auch schon mal. Was ist mit LOGO, was mit der 200er?


 
Logo ist abgekündigt,
also erübrigt es sich.


----------



## maxi (28 Februar 2008)

Das zusammengewürfel bei S5 und S7 nervt halt schon bissel.
ausserdem kann ich langsam keine S5 oder gar die Buchstaben/Zahlen "S5" nimmer sehen.
Und veraltete Programmierer die verbissen auf S5 fest hängen kotzen mich auch total an. 
Erklär denen mal was Variablen, Macros, Batch und Funktionsroutinen sind.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> ...ausserdem kann ich langsam keine S5 oder gar die Buchstaben/Zahlen "S5" nimmer sehen.
> Und veraltete Programmierer die verbissen auf S5 fest hängen kotzen mich auch total an.
> Erklär denen mal was Variablen, Macros, Batch und Funktionsroutinen sind.


 
S5 hin oder her.... was da mache damals programmiert haben verdient Respekt und das würde heute mach S7-Programmschreiber nicht hinbekommen.... und unkommentierte und verschmierte S7-Programme gibt es auch zu hauf... TROTZ der tollen Möglichkeiten die S7 nun mal bietet.

Etwas OFFTOPIC aber es musste mal gesagt werden.....


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Februar 2008)

sach mahl maxi, who ist die lohgo abgekühndigd


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> S5 hin oder her.... was da mache damals programmiert haben verdient Respekt und das würde heute mach S7-Programmschreiber nicht hinbekommen.... und unkommentierte und verschmierte S7-Programme gibt es auch zu hauf... TROTZ der tollen Möglichkeiten die S7 nun mal bietet.
> 
> Etwas OFFTOPIC aber es musste mal gesagt werden.....



Ich habe ja auch Respekt vor den Ägyptern die diese Gigantischen Pyramiden ohne Kran und sonstigem Motorgerät bauen konnten. Trotzdem würde ich heute darüber lachen wenn z.B. einer ein Hochhaus ohne solche Werkzeuge bauen würde. Der Vergleich passt in sofern da es heute immer mehr Pfusch am bau ;o)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Logo ist abgekündigt,
> also erübrigt es sich.



Wo hast Du denn das aufgegabelt?


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das aufgegabelt?



Nochmal der maxi hat einen sehr guten Draht zu Siemens. Er hat ja auch schon die S7-418 und S7-419 im Einsatz: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17679
Die hier sonst keiner kennt.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Februar 2008)

*So ein Schmarren ...*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Und veraltete Programmierer die verbissen auf S5 fest hängen kotzen mich auch total an. Erklär denen mal was Variablen, Macros, Batch und Funktionsroutinen sind.



Sag mal, wie bist Du denn drauf...

Wer hängt hier verbissen auf S5 ??? Es gibt halt immer noch viele Anlagen aus den 80-90-ger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts. Und weil die Steuerungen sehr zuverlässig im industriellen Bereich waren, sind auch heute noch viele Anlagen in Betrieb. Und werden auch heute noch gepflegt und erweitert.
Die von Dir willkürlich zitierten Begriffe "Macros", "Batch" und "Funktionsroutinen" waren bei der Programmierung der S5-210 und Sicomp300 zu einer Zeit, als Du noch mit Bauklötzen gespielt hast, durchaus gängige Begriffe. Und die von Dir erwähnten "veralteten" Programmierer haben auch heute kein Problem mit S7, WinCC, WCCFlex, VB, Delphi, C++, OPC, Netzwerktechnik und Konsorten etc. Sondern einfach die Fähigkeit, sich in neue Techniken auf Grund Ihrer Erfahrung schnell einarbeiten zu können. Und damit auch ganz schnell mit einer Simatic-S9 in der Zukunft fachgerecht arbeiten zu können. 
Aber Du hast ja hoffentlich noch genug Zeit, Dein Wissensdefizit aufzuarbeiten. Und besuche weiter fleissig Deinen Kurs zur Rechtschreibung in der VHS, da bestehen noch einige Defizite. Deine Schullehrer damals hatten wohl Probleme, die Mengenlehre zu vermitteln und darüber die Lehre von der deutschen Sprache etwas vernachlässigt. 
Insofern ist Dein o.a. Beitrag nur von dummer Arroganz getragen und so überflüssig wie die Eier vom Papst  :sb6: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Logo ist abgekündigt,
> also erübrigt es sich.


 

Ähmm, S5????


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Das zusammengewürfel bei S5 und S7 nervt halt schon bissel.
> ausserdem kann ich langsam keine S5 oder gar die Buchstaben/Zahlen "S5" nimmer sehen.
> Und veraltete Programmierer die verbissen auf S5 fest hängen kotzen mich auch total an.
> Erklär denen mal was Variablen, Macros, Batch und Funktionsroutinen sind.


 
Das sind aber auch Deppen. Evt. kannst du denen das ja mal mit Schneebällen oder anderen handfesten Vergleichen erklären. Die Unterstützung durch das Forum hier ist dir dabei Gewiss.

pt


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ... und lass Deine Beteiligung hier im Forum nicht noch weiter sinken ;o)


 
bisschen Abstand brauch ich schon - sonst leb ich irgendwann nur noch hier  

Denn halt mal meine Meinung zum Topic: Trennung unnötig - neuerdings benutz ich sowieso nur noch den Einstieg über "neue Beiträge", nach Forum gefiltert schau ich mir das schon gar nicht mehr an. Die paar S5-Beiträge kann ich dann einfach überlesen oder, wenn ich mal treffend ne Antwort weiß, gleich beantworten. Genauso, wie ich dann die paar Fremdsteuerungsbeiträge einfach überlese ...

Leider ist S5 immer noch vielfach im Einsatz - nicht nur daheim die ausgemusterten Dinger, die sich dann die Bastler unter uns geschnappt haben - sondern halt noch immer an regulär produzierenden Anlagen. Der Tod von S5 ist ein langsamer. Gerade erst hab ich ein S7-Programm von einer frisch gebauten Maschine bekommen, da sind noch immer die Spuren von der S5-S7-Portierung sichtbar. Von Hand gestrickte Instanzen, aber eben alles als FC mit vorandehendem AUF DB oder mit Übergabe von DB-Nr.


----------



## edison (29 Februar 2008)

Da das Thema ja schonmal angeschnitten ist, will ich mich auch mal wagen  
Wie wärs mit einem Bereich für die Heimautomatisierung?


----------



## IBN-Service (29 Februar 2008)

*des maxi is nunma maxi*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie bist Du denn drauf...




*ACK* 



```
+==============================+
I           GUTSCHEIN          I
I       für einige Bier        I
I                              I
I          von Jürgen          I
I      für Question Mark       I
I                              I
I      in Anerkennung für      I
I        vortrefflichen        I
I        Forumsbeitrag         I
+==============================+
```


Hallo Mark,

Gutschein ausdrucken, ausschneiden und gelegentlich einlösen!

CU

Jürgen


.


----------



## Question_mark (1 März 2008)

*Hätte ich mal aufmerksamer gelesen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Jürchen schrieb:
			
		

> Gutschein ausdrucken, ausschneiden und gelegentlich einlösen!



Schei**e, hätte ich mal genauer gelesen. Ich hab doch glatt das Ausdrucken vergessen und nun ein Riesenloch im Monitor   *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBN-Service (1 März 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schei**e, hätte ich mal genauer gelesen. Ich hab doch glatt das Ausdrucken vergessen und nun ein Riesenloch im Monitor   *ROFL*
> 
> ...




Mein Fehler,

für dich hätte ich besser Pictogramme genommen...

:sm10:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...und nun ein Riesenloch im Monitor..


Sch** auf den Monitor!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (1 März 2008)

*Driss op de bildschärm...*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Sch** auf den Monitor!



Naja, Onkel Dago, wenn Du darauf bestehst ...
Aber dann auf Deinen Monitor, und nicht auf meinen *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2008)

Bei meiner Firewall benötigst du dafür allerdings eine außerordentlich dünne Konsistenz  ! Hoffe ich!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ..für einige Bier..


 
Eigentlich recht kleinlich. Mark, von mir bekommst du einen ganzen Kasten!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (1 März 2008)

*Das glaubst Du nicht ? Das schafft er !!!*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago" schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner Firewall benötigst du dafür allerdings eine außerordentlich dünne Konsistenz



Na, mit einem Kasten Oettinger für 4,99 Euronen könnte das klappen. Aber das möchte ich mir nicht wirklich antun ..  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2008)

wir werden jetzt aber ein wenig OFF TOPIC, oder ?....... mir soll es recht sein ;o)


----------



## zotos (1 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wir werden jetzt aber ein wenig OFF TOPIC, oder ?....... mir soll es recht sein ;o)



Auch ich halte es für bedenklich, das ernsthafte Themen so verwässert werden.

Wenn das der Thread Starter liest, werdet Ihr alle eine Belehrung zum Thema Bier bekommen. Dann wärt Ihr froh, wenn wir noch bei einem nicht ganz so Bierernsten Thema wären.


----------

